

Rock Band's Cultural Shift - quoderat
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2009/08/paul_is_dead.php

======
indigoshift
Rock Band is a fun game. It's a nice way to have a couple beers and kill some
time with friends.

I get the feeling that, if RB and GH didn't exist, this guy would be
complaining about other bands doing Beatles covers.

I'm pusing 40, but I'll make sure to stay the hell off his lawn in the future.

